# lutron grafik eye, which one?



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

hey guy's,

I'm looking into a grafik eye for my ht room. I will have 3 zones of lighting and would like one extra zone for future expansion. My question is which lutron system do i require? the GRX 3000 series or the QS series. From reading i think both will work for my needs, but was wondering if i should pick one over the other?

thanks in advance.

paul.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the QS series. I do have a 4 zone GRX 3000 series and it does an excellent job. 4 zones and 8 'scenes' with the option for remote control.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've seen the GRX series installed, but am not familiar with the QS (I haven't worked on either, personally).

Seemed nice and functional with a universal remote.


----------

